# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Счет-фактура, заполнение строк 3 и 4

## Alex Starkey

Возможно ли в 1С Бухгалтерия в счет-фактуре при оказании услуги заполнить строки 3 и 4. Сейчас при формировании по умолчанию стоят прочерки, а нужны адреса!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Возможно ли в 1С Бухгалтерия в счет-фактуре при оказании услуги заполнить строки 3 и 4. Сейчас при формировании по умолчанию стоят прочерки, а нужны адреса!


https://infostart.ru/public/1485780/
не работает в последних конфигурациях

----------

